# Les Paul Wonky Serial?



## crann (May 10, 2014)

I might trade this fellow, but I'm looking for some advice before I commit. Link is below. Obviously the price is crazy high for it's condition, but what I'm looking for info on is the picture of the serial. It looks odd, especially how crooked the "Made In" stuff is. Classic Gibson QC or something nefarious? Thoughts?









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Looks ok to me. That was a fairly abused guitar though as you have already said.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

brokentoes said:


> Looks ok to me. That was a fairly abused guitar though as you have already said.


Everything other than the serial stamps look fine to me. I should probably be more concerned with the condition than how the serial was stamped but I'm weird like that.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

That's in pretty rough shape but looks legit.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Not sure why he is referring to a Bigsby as the Signature T never came with one. Also, those tuners are not original for a Sig T.


----------



## futures (May 3, 2021)

crann said:


> I might trade this fellow, but I'm looking for some advice before I commit. Link is below. Obviously the price is crazy high for it's condition, but what I'm looking for info on is the picture of the serial. It looks odd, especially how crooked the "Made In" stuff is. Classic Gibson QC or something nefarious? Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good reason to be concerned with so many fakes, especially Gibsons and Epiphones. The centre burst line is very noticeable.. I prefer something more subtle.. but if the price works for you..


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

_"Guitar has been giggled"_
I guess someone told it a good joke


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Some buckle rash and scuffing on the edges? I don't think that's too serious of damage.

Shit, people pay extra to have someone do that to a perfectly good guitar finish.

I don't see anythng functionally wrong with it.

Price?

That's somebody else's area of expertise.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

The crooked "Made In.." stamp is a little off putting to me as well, but I don't think it's cause to call it a fake. 

It certainly has been ridden hard and put away wet. 

Good luck.


----------

